# Spartan 1065 replacement motor



## Danm449 (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a 1065 that's only two yrs old today the motor smoked out and quit. Chinese motor of course what is everyone using for replacement motor?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I put one of these in mine, it has a lot more power now.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Danm449 said:


> I have a 1065 that's only two yrs old today the motor smoked out and quit. Chinese motor of course what is everyone using for replacement motor?




Post an intro and I'll give you some solid advice.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Briggs and stratton on mine


----------



## Danm449 (Oct 7, 2016)

I have been trying to post a introduction and I am not seeing how to do it , using my I phone 6 can someone help this computer idiot


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Danm449 said:


> I have been trying to post a introduction and I am not seeing how to do it , using my I phone 6 can someone help this computer idiot


Here's the link, hit the red button at the top that says "new topic ".
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3

this is the link for new thread in the intro section...disclaimer:well it should be...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

To anyone that is having an issue with a china motor.

Spartan currently has a retroactive warranty program on those machines.

We will offer free replacement motors (made in the USA) on all 1065 and 2001 machines under 18 months old.

If it's older than that speak with your Territory Manager. If they will not help you, track me down on the interwebs and I'll try to help


----------

